# Cuba Libre Magnum Cigar Review - Decent fhe price



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Got a pair of these in a cigar order. Nice looking box press, wrapper clean and smooth. Good smoke nice draw but ash burned inside wrapper, had to ...

Read the full review here: Cuba Libre Magnum Cigar Review - Decent fhe price


----------

